# Sunday Pomps



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

Hit the water at about 2pm with the calmest water we've seen in a while. First line out and boom...pomp on in 10 min. Things were looking good and then nothing...for 3 hours. moved down about 200yrds to another wash out...and within 30 min we landed 2 more, lost one at the shore...and had 5 or 6 good bites.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

mmmmmmmm

so when's dinner again? :hungry


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

ha...we are gonna wait and see if we can land some more tomorrow morning to have a new years eve feast


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice. Great pics!


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats on breaking the curse!

-Jason


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the report and pics...good job man...good eats too...i'm going out next week to johnson's beach...hoping while i drink beer the fish will interupt me...


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

> *j_purdy (12/30/2007)*Congrats on breaking the curse!
> 
> -Jason




haha well if it wasnt for your info...we never would have done it.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey congrats on the fish, where was my phone call ass! I was out there Saturday for 2 hours and caught a blue.......caught my first pomp on thursday.......tasted mighty fine.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Konz,

You got your first one too! Don't you guys know that you can only catch pompanoduring spring and fall runs. hehehe

-Jason


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

nice pomps!!!good eatin and good action!! 

great report!:clap


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the report and :takephoto.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

sweet :hungry


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

my bad ray...congrats on the first catch also.


----------

